# iPhone4 vs BB Torch



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Ok ive been having problems with my iPhone4 for some time now, basically signal dropping calls. So today after getting upset with yet another call going the same way I called o2 who have offered me a handset replacement...

Swapping a iPhone4 for a Blackberry Torch. 

So the purpose of this is to find out if anyone else has made this leap from iPhone to BB Torch? I had a Bold 9780 and didnt like the keypad but loved everything else about it. Also liked how the BBM etc didnt count towards your data use.

Discuss :thumb:


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

I've only had BB's, iPhones were too expensive for me (£200 more at the time) I've only used my Torch as a full touch screen phone like my old Storm, never slide it open and use the full keypad.

The only thing which isn't as good is the lack of apps but the email facility is faster and better imo


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

From reviews I have read it wouldn't be a leap up. Blackberry don't appear to have made any revolutionary steps in the last few years.

The options appear to be Android (HTC Desire HD, HTC Sensation, Samsung Galaxy S2), Windows 7, iPhone.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

adlem said:


> I've only had BB's, iPhones were too expensive for me (£200 more at the time) I've only used my Torch as a full touch screen phone like my old Storm, never slide it open and use the full keypad.
> 
> The only thing which isn't as good is the lack of apps but the email facility is faster and better imo


Really dont use apps barr facebook and msn. I use it for email, so i believe im right in saying downloading email doesnt count towards your data allowance either? I know BBM doesnt...


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

jamest said:


> From reviews I have read it wouldn't be a leap up. Blackberry don't appear to have made any revolutionary steps in the last few years.
> 
> The options appear to be Android (HTC Desire HD, HTC Sensation, Samsung Galaxy S2), Windows 7, iPhone.


Sadly im a apple geek and love my apple products so going for another android phone isnt for me. This BB will only be used until September when i get my iPhone5. Hopefully the new iPhone will iron out all the problems and I wont be  upset with the current problems im having. Think I need to have a play around with a BB Torch and see whats what...

Ive gone old skool with mobile phone use, now i use it for texting, calling, emailing and yes facebook. I dont even use it as a iPod as I have a separate one for music etc.

Only thing thats stalling me is that they will take my iPhone back and replace with the BB so i have no fall back until September, so I have to be sure 

I do know someone selling a BB Torch so i may opt for that route and just sim swap!


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

abz001 said:


> Really dont use apps barr facebook and msn. I use it for email, so i believe im right in saying downloading email doesnt count towards your data allowance either? I know BBM doesnt...


I believe the email does count as it's constantly connected (as soon as an email comes in it comes straight through on my BB Torch) I have 2 email accounts linked to my phone and have never gone over my data allowance with vodafone.

The facebook app isn't as slick as that on my girlfriends HTC Wildfire but it's good enough for what i want, and there's nothing stopping you from going on facebook on the browser (DW works well on there as well ) as I say i've never gone over my data limit with emails and going on the forums daily.

Have a play around and see what it's like, all you can do really


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

abz001 said:


> Sadly im a apple geek and love my apple products so going for another android phone isnt for me. This BB will only be used until September when i get my iPhone5. Hopefully the new iPhone will iron out all the problems and I wont be  upset with the current problems im having. Think I need to have a play around with a BB Torch and see whats what...


Very sad indeed. Taking perfectly good phones out of the equation for no reason.

And regarding your other question any data across a 2G/3G/4G connection will count towards your quota but you are very unlikely to hit with just emails unless you download large attachments too (even then it will take a while to hit the data cap)


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

jamest said:


> Very sad indeed. Taking perfectly good phones out of the equation for no reason.
> 
> And regarding your other question any data across a 2G/3G/4G connection will count towards your quota but you are very unlikely to hit with just emails unless you download large attachments too (even then it will take a while to hit the data cap)


yeap very sad indeed  tbh i think ill just have to put up with these problems and see what happens... maybe ill get yet another replacement iPhone handset and wait till Sept... *facepalm* moment


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

abz001 said:


> yeap very sad indeed  tbh i think ill just have to put up with these problems and see what happens... maybe ill get yet another replacement iPhone handset and wait till Sept... *facepalm* moment


Is it localised (as in your location) or is it the dreaded "death grip" which required the special rubber band? May just be a single dodgy phone.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

jamest said:


> Is it localised (as in your location) or is it the dreaded "death grip" which required the special rubber band? May just be a single dodgy phone.


i think its the death grip and i have the bumper


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

I've never had this issue of dropping calls on any iPhone 4 I've used.

I wouldn't want to swap a iPhone 4 for a lesser phone never mind the step down a BB Torch would be.

Will they not replace it with another iPhone 4?


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

they can but then im onto my 3rd iPhone4...


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Don't know what the problem could be... we literally have 4 iPhone 4's in the house and not one of them has ever had this issue.

I'd be tempted to take their offer of a third iPhone 4 for just one more try.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Modmedia said:


> Don't know what the problem could be... we literally have 4 iPhone 4's in the house and not one of them has ever had this issue.
> 
> I'd be tempted to take their offer of a third iPhone 4 for just one more try.


Robert has a iPhone4 and i think he has had some problems but not the same as me. I love my apple stuff so im struggling and so far not heard anything that makes me wanna jump over full time to a BB. I may just bite the bullet and buy a second handset so i can keep the iPhone4 just incase I want to go back to it for any reason...! Then i can do my upgrade to the iPhone5 when its realised!


----------



## Rick_1138 (Jan 24, 2008)

Having read into the iPhone 5 rumours, the general consensus seems to be is that it will be an iPhone 4 but with dual core processor and a slightly better camera??

The iPhone 4 is nice as it has a few improvements on my 3GS but the premium up front payment is off-putting, especially as O2 are offering the torch with the slide up screen/keyboard AND a blackberry playbook tablet for the same money.

I am seriously considering this, as I can play iTunes music on the blackberry I have been told with a small conversion file.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Rick_1138 said:


> Having read into the iPhone 5 rumours, the general consensus seems to be is that it will be an iPhone 4 but with dual core processor and a slightly better camera??
> 
> The iPhone 4 is nice as it has a few improvements on my 3GS but the premium up front payment is off-putting, especially as O2 are offering the torch with the slide up screen/keyboard AND a blackberry playbook tablet for the same money.
> 
> I am seriously considering this, as I can play iTunes music on the blackberry I have been told with a small conversion file.


when you getting the torch then? pop over for cake and ill have a play see if i like it


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

you can convert your music on itunes to mp3. just go to preferences and change your import settings from aac to mp3


----------



## Rick_1138 (Jan 24, 2008)

abz001 said:


> when you getting the torch then? pop over for cake and ill have a play see if i like it


My upgrade option is the 17th of July, contract ends a month later.

I was going to go into carphone warehouse to see if they can sort me out an upgrade now, but don't know if they can.

But might go and see what the deal is tonight in the union square shop, may even grab a wagamamma tea .

But I want to have a play with the handset and see if. Can live with it.

Might not like the blackberry interface. But I donlike the wee 7" tablet from reviews.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Rick_1138 said:


> My upgrade option is the 17th of July, contract ends a month later.
> 
> I was going to go into carphone warehouse to see if they can sort me out an upgrade now, but don't know if they can.
> 
> ...


Wagaggagamamamama *boke* hate that place 

Mmmmm what time you heading to carphonewarehouse?! fancy a partner in crime?! meeting a old friend for dinner but not till he is finished later


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Either keep the Iphone or look at other manufacturer's.

I'm a Blackberry fan, I've had my curve for two years now - great phone. As much as I wanted to replace it with another Blackberry, they really haven't changed enough for me to want one. 

So I've just ordered a HTC HD7.


----------



## Rick_1138 (Jan 24, 2008)

well the torch will be my first blackberry after an iphone, so will see how it is


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Rick_1138 said:


> well the torch will be my first blackberry after an iphone, so will see how it is


You got it?


----------



## Rick_1138 (Jan 24, 2008)

no, get it a week on sunday


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i dont understand why you would put up with a device that doesnt work properly just because its from a certain manufacturer,and then rule another out completely just because of your allegiance to a device that doesnt work:lol: your crazy jen.not only that,your a sheep :lol: a lovely sheep,but a sheep all the shame :lol:

from the reviews i have read the torch isnt a great phone and its no htc/iphone beater either.quite disappointing review wise.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

heehee im not a sheep... I love my iPhone and have loved the other 3 before this one! Had one since they first came out. But ive had enough with the this wee problem that i have on this one.

The reason im looking at a BB is because I want a business phone, one i can use for email and calls. Thats it mostly. I have a laptop for the internet and I dont use applications on my phone (i did but not anymore) Ive read alot of reviews over the last few days and the Torch & iPhone4 win and lose in different areas, so its a tough choice. Considering I use my phone alot I want something that isnt going to fail on me. 

I dont want another android phone for the simple reason, it wouldnt be a iPhone and for that i would hate it. Im a massive apple fan, I like what i like and I will stick with a brand if it works for me.

I had a BB before just for work purposes, a BB Bold 9780 but the buttons were too small so that was gone... the torch however has a touch keyboard the same as the iPhone and also the use for the keys on the slide out section.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

the screen is a fair bit smaller than the iphone though (i think) so typing via that might become a bit of a chore.i cant get on with full touch screen phones myself,i just like my buttons too much.interesting blend of button an touch screen done well could be a game changer though,im just not sure the torch is upto the the task.i expect a full review when you get it though.SHEEP! :lol:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

silverback said:


> the screen is a fair bit smaller than the iphone though (i think) so typing via that might become a bit of a chore.i cant get on with full touch screen phones myself,i just like my buttons too much.interesting blend of button an touch screen done well could be a game changer though,im just not sure the torch is upto the the task.i expect a full review when you get it though.SHEEP! :lol:


hahaha this sheep is still undecided although I must decide tonight!!!

As long as i can text and take a call with out it going "call failed" half way through the call this sheep will be very happy baaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

abz001 said:


> hahaha this sheep is still undecided although I must decide tonight!!!
> 
> As long as i can text and take a call with out it going "call failed" half way through the call this sheep will be very happy baaaaaaaaaaaa


imagine the luxury of having a phone that held a call ALL the way through a conversation : 

have you looked at the new nokias or sony ?


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

silverback said:


> imagine the luxury of having a phone that held a call ALL the way through a conversation :


well its annoying when i cant finish my baa baa black sheep song... just pure annoying >.<


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

abz001 said:


> well its annoying when i cant finish my baa baa black sheep song... just pure annoying >.<


must be awful,and you cant say black sheep anymore,its baa baa sheep of a different but none descript colour have you any wool  your so none PC


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

silverback said:


> must be awful,and you cant say black sheep anymore,its baa baa sheep of a different but none descript colour have you any wool  your so none PC


 im off to buy shoes... prewty new shoes :argie:


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

abz001 said:


> im off to buy shoes... prewty new shoes :argie:


i seen the shoe thread,very sassy :lol:


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Well decided im swapping to the s*iteberry till September! fed up of the calls dropping and the text problem... 

the way i look at it come sept i can run a iPhone & Torch


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Well last week i became the new owner of a Blackberry Torch.

Im over all very impressed with the phone, although im not using it as much. Why? well its defo not as easy to use as a iphone but i do like it. I like the fact im no longer glued to it!

Cons
I miss the snap shot function which was useful. 
The return/send button is far too close to the delete button, this is annoying.

Pros
I love the fact i have different settings for different situs instead of on/silent
When you are busy doing something, i hated how the iphone would pop up with a message which you opened or closed, the BB just starts flashing and a icon appears, so much better.
The battery life is amazing, so far im onto day 3!
Love how you can have separate folders for media, quite useful.

Cant think of anything else tbh but so far i like it


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

See, they're not as bad as people make out! I know it's hard to persuade the Apple lovers but it works!


----------



## Laurie.J.M (Jun 23, 2011)

I can't really give an opinion on which is best since i'm an HTC user but on face value I would go for the Blackberry Torch as everyone has an Iphone these days (I can see why though). If you want another Iphone I would see if it would be possible to wait until the Iphone 5 comes along in November.


----------



## Rick_1138 (Jan 24, 2008)

I cracked and got an iphone 4, it does everything i want, it was a free upgrade (bonus!) and its easy to use and does everything i need, and it just works.

Hopefully it will be as reliable as my 3gs


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Rick_1138 said:


> I cracked and got an iphone 4, it does everything i want, it was a free upgrade (bonus!) and its easy to use and does everything i need, and it just works.
> 
> Hopefully it will be as reliable as my 3gs


i would have waited till sept when the new iphone5 is released. iPhone4 has been nothing but problems for both I and Robert 

I only have this phone till Sept then ill be taking my free upgrade in Sept


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

How is yours due in sept?


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> How is yours due in sept?


Just what O2 has been telling me. Its rumours with in O2 at the moment, not confirmed but the iPhone5 was due out beginning of July but the delayed it to sort out a few problems with new date due beginning of Sept.

O2 have always released the iPhone before everyone else thou, not sure why!

But due to being a platinum customer I get a early upgrade and also due to the problems with my iPhone4 ill be getting the iPhone5


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

ah right your a plat customer i was thinking "they came out june 2010 " lol you must spend a shed load per month,

I'm wanting back to a Blackberry ASAP waiting on the Bold 9900 coming out.


----------



## Rick_1138 (Jan 24, 2008)

My only concern with the iphone 5 is that it isnt that much of a leap over the 4 from what i have been hearing, basically its an iphone 4 with a dual core and a few extra bells and whistles. however my main concern is that O2 etc will have to charge big bucks to get one even on contract unless you are spending about £70 a month etc, i spoke with the guy at carphone warehouse about it and he agreed the pricing will be as bad as the iphone 4 was on release, apple dictate the price you pay and they are arsey with it.

i got my 3GS about 6 months before the 4 came out, i am not a tech whore, i can live without the latest bit of kit, and my last iphone was pretty reliable and my signal seems as it was with my 3GS too around the house, so am happy.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> ah right your a plat customer i was thinking "they came out june 2010 " lol you must spend a shed load per month,
> 
> I'm wanting back to a Blackberry ASAP waiting on the Bold 9900 coming out.


A shed per month yeah, works out in contract alone its £1600 on the two phones.

But there again, i may like this BB and just stay with it! Time will tell


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

Grizzle - August 12th is the rumoured date for the 9900, they keep changing it though. Hopefully it'll be August as it's the one i want as well!!


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

whats so special about the 9900?


----------



## Rick_1138 (Jan 24, 2008)

JenJen said:


> whats so special about the 9900?


I should state. I am playing devils advocate here but...

You could ask the same about the iPhone 5. If it does what you want then it's the one to get etc.


----------



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

Rick_1138 said:


> I should state. I am playing devils advocate here but...
> 
> You could ask the same about the iPhone 5. If it does what you want then it's the one to get etc.


Rumours are that Apple will fix the reception problem that you get with the iPhone4. The location of the ariel basically.


----------

